# how deal with an egg eating male?



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

hello, again umm... my last spawn was ruin by a egg eating male I have, if anyone know what to do to stop him?
is it a one time thing? 
and would it be harm full for the fry if I take the male early ? 
thank you for the answer


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

You could always take out the male and artificially tend the fry, but I'm not sure on how to artificially raise fry as I haven't had this happen to me yet, there's also a way where some breeders replace the breeding male with a new male but that would be risky, I haven't tried any of these but I've heard of the stories being successful!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

all right, thanks for the options but I don't have time to tend the fry artificially, I mean I don't want to be rude or anything but with school and other spawns I don't have time to blow the fry up . can I leave the fry like alone or they need to have somebody or something blowing them up to the nest? I had other spawns that the dad was really good , well because it was the same fish , but since I spawn a new one he ate the eggs :-(


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not too sure but more breeders will come along and help. I'm clueless when it comes to father betta's tending fry!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Is it possible that the eggs weren't fertile? I don't breed, but I think I've seen that as a possible reason listed here.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

mashp said:


> all right, thanks for the options but I don't have time to tend the fry artificially, I mean I don't want to be rude or anything but with school and other spawns I don't have time to blow the fry up . can I leave the fry like alone or they need to have somebody or something blowing them up to the nest? I had other spawns that the dad was really good , well because it was the same fish , but since I spawn a new one he ate the eggs :-(


You don't blow the eggs  . . . just move them to a clean bowl with new clean water filled with about 2cm water. Try to get the eggs as separated as possible, whether floating or on the floor. Leave them be. The good eggs will hatch in 2-3 days. Once most have hatched, Take out the bad eggs (if there are too many of them) OR add 2-3 common snails. Add 100% water. You could immediately move them to bigger tank once free swimming OR add another 100% water. Feed infusoria for the first 1-2 days. Then acclimate and release in bigger tank. 

Give egg eaters a much longer interval between spawns - say 1 month or more. If he still eats his eggs, either retire or artificially hatch the eggs.
There is also the possibility that the eggs weren't properly fertilized.


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> Is it possible that the eggs weren't fertile? I don't breed, but I think I've seen that as a possible reason listed here.


yea i think they were not infertile because the female ate every egg she picked up from the bottom when they were spawning, and she didn't o this in the last spawn before this one. thanks every one.


----------

